# Amazon's wonderful preorder price guarantee



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I got a blu ray disk yesterday that I had preordered back in January. Today I received the following email:
Greetings from Amazon.com.

_You saved $0.05 with Amazon.com's Pre-order Price Guarantee!

The price of the item(s) decreased after you ordered them, and we gave you the lowest price.

The following title(s) decreased in price:

Musicals Collection [Blu-ray]
Price on order date: $26.49
Price charged at shipping: $26.44
Lowest price before release date: $26.44
Quantity: 1
Total Savings: $0.05

$0.05 is your total savings under our Pre-order Price Guarantee._

Boy, Amazon sure came through big-time on this one! (Pay no attention to the ironic tone bleeding into my words.) But they did do what they said they would...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to pre-order DVDs more often.  Get just a little back cuz of the price-guarantee.  I've never that much attention to determine if during pre-order period price goes up.  I doubt that very much, but I don't know.  If you really want the DVD, probably best to pre-order because price could go up shortly after release.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I quite like that preordered items might cost less than I thought. 

AND . . . . . if the price goes up after you order, you still pay what the price was at that time.

Win! Win!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i've actually saved a few bucks (or not had to pay a few bucks) on a few CDs, so i'm less sarcastic than claw about it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> i've actually saved a few bucks (or not had to pay a few bucks) on a few CDs, so i'm less sarcastic than claw about it.


I can't imagine you being less sarcastic than me about anything! Actually I have saved some money previously too. But this episode struck me as very funny.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think it's funny that they would send an email for .05, but I realize it's automatically generated.



Betsy


----------

